# Fur-Raising Halloween Costume Contest



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]









Hello SM Community,

Now that Summer is behind us and we're enjoying the beautiful Autumn colors, we thought this would be a perfect time to hold a [/FONT]*[FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]Halloween Dog[/FONT]*[FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]* Costume Contest*. We have some amazing prizes we'll be giving away (thanks to some of our wonderful sponsors) so make sure you don't forget to enter the contest. [/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]Here are the details and rules of the contest:[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]*The *[/FONT]*[FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]Fur-Raising Halloween Costume[/FONT]*[FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]* Contest runs from September 29, 2014 to October 31, 2014.*[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]There are 8 communities from the Petguide.com family that will be participating in this contest.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif] 
*Important Dates:
*
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]September 29 to October 12 (11:59pm EST) - Contest is open for photo submissions.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]October 13 (12pm EST) to October 19 (11:59pm EST) - Voting period.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]October 20 - Winners will be announced in each of the communities.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]October 21 to October 30 (11:59pm EST) - The 1st Prize winner from each of the 8 communities will be further entered in a contest exclusively on Petguide.com where the voting will be open to EVERYONE (since Petguide.com doesn't require membership to vote).[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]October 31 - the GRAND PRIZE winner will be announced on Petguide.com.[/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]*RULES:*[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]1. Every user is only allowed to submit ONE photo for the contest. If you submit more than one photo for the contest, we will only consider the FIRST photo you submitted.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]2. In order to enter the contest, you must submit a photo of your dog wearing a costume. The photo can be a current one or one that was taken in the past.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]3. If you have more than one dog, you are welcome to gather them together in their costume and submit ONE picture of them together.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]4. By submitting a photo in this contest, you are agreeing to give  PetGuide.com and this forum permission to post the photo you submit (whether you win or not) on our social media accounts and on Petguide.com in conjunction with news about the contest. [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]5. Mods and Admins will NOT be editing your posts to submit a different photo for you so please make sure you choose carefully before you submit your ONE and only photo for the contest.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]6. The photo MUST contact an image of your dog(s) in a costume. Photos that do not meet this criteria will NOT be considered for voting.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]7. All users will have ONE vote when the voting period begins.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]8. Winners are determined by the three users who receive the most votes (1st place, 2nd place, and 3rd place).[/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]*PRIZES*[/FONT][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]:[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]*Prizes for winners from each community:*[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]1st Place: 1 Canada Pooch winter jacket (Choice of NORTH POLE PARKA, EVEREST EXPLORER VEST or WINTER WILDERNESS JACKET) starting at $39.99, 1 goDog Black Dragon plush toy ($10-$15), 1 PetGuide.com poop bag dispenser.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]2nd place: goDog Black Dragon plush toy ($10-$15), 1 Hear Doggy Martian ($13.99 to $16.99), 1 PetGuide.com poop bag dispenser.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]3rd place: 1 PetGuide.com poop bag dispenser, 1 PetGuide.com leash.[/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]*GRAND PRIZE: *[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]The 1st Place winner from each community will be featured on Petguide.com where anyone can vote for a winner of the Grand Prize. The prize will be a Drinkwell Pagoda Fountain by PetSafe ($99.99)[/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]*Prize details: *[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]*goDog Dragons:* 

Made with bubble plush and lined with Chew Guard Technology, these toys stand up to tough play. Two sizes available: Small toys have squeakers, large toys have grunters. ([/FONT][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]http://www.godogfun.com/[/FONT][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif])[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]Hear Doggy Martian: Hear Doggy Martians give your pet the same sensation and enjoyment of traditional squeaky toys without the irritating noise! Each Hear Doggy! squeaker is out of human hearing range, but still fun for your four-legged friend. ([/FONT][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]http://www.hear-doggy.com/[/FONT][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif])[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]*Petsafe Drinkwell Pagoda Fountain: 
*
The Pagoda porcelain fountain continuously recirculates 70 ounces of fresh, filtered waterThe ceramic design is easy to clean and looks great in your home. The upper and lower dishes provide two drinking areas for pets, and the patented dual free-falling streams aerate the water for freshness, which encourages your pet to drink more. The Pagoda Fountain continuously recirculates and filters your pet’s water, keeping it cleaner and fresher than a normal water bowl. ([/FONT][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]http://store.petsafe.net/drinkwell-pagoda-fountain-2049[/FONT][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif])[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]*PetGuide.com poop bag dispenser:* 

Poop-bag dispenser equipped with handy flashlight. Adorned with PetGuide.com logo.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]*PetGuide.com leash: 
*
Sturdy, high-quality leash, emblazoned with PetGuide.com logo.[/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]We are so excited to see your dogs in their favorite costumes. Have lots of fun with this and looking forward to seeing your amazing photos (as always)![/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Calibri,sans-serif]Yung[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Please submit your ONE photo in this thread.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I will cancel the Monster Mash Video so not to confuse or compete with this event. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh darn, I really like the Monster Mash Video and was looking forward to it. :smcry:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Trisha said:


> Oh darn, I really like the Monster Mash Video and was looking forward to it. :smcry:


Me too!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

mdbflorida said:


> I will cancel the Monster Mash Video so not to confuse or compete with this event. Good luck everyone.


Mags - please go ahead with Monster Mash - that way we can see everyone's photos! I don't think people will mind submitting photos twice!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Mags - please go ahead with Monster Mash - that way we can see everyone's photos! I don't think people will mind submitting photos twice!



+1 to this


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree Mags you should go ahead with your mashup


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay, didn't want to interfere with the a forum event and wanted to fully support SM . I haven't gotten any pictures yet so I also thought maybe people were tired of the videos. So if you guys are games, send the pictures in before deadline. Now Walter, I hope we see Lucky in a video soon ! I bet he will be very cute in whatever costume you have picked out! Zach and Boo actually get to participate this year in my office theme event. We are so excited all three of us yes me included will be furry little monsters LOL.


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Personally I have no bone to pick with graveyards.

Teddy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Looking forward to the Video and I also think this Contest will be a lot of FUN!!! Great prizes for the winners of this Contest.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Here is the one from last year -saving this year's for the video 

Boo the little devil.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Do we submit a picture in this thread here or some where else?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Here's my submission of Tyler for the contest!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey the Little Devil'


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava, the good witch.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

An oldie but still my favorite. My homemade Oreo costume for Tyler in which he's the creamy center.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh they are all so scaryyyy! hihihi love them all :heart:

I am a huge Pokemon fan, so he is my Boycie Pikachu


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

here are Tiny Tina and Peppino


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

matilda the geisha girl


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

*Riley and Sissy, The Super Heroes!*

My Super Heroes!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We are trying to get the fur kids costumes done glad you are still doing the monster mash video. I sure look forward to it. Will try to get entry in to you by Wednesday.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

BUMP BUMP! The voting has begun.


----------

